# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Рогачев на связи нового поколения

## ByFly

Массовое внедрение технологии GPONво всех регионах Республики Беларусь позволило значительно улучшить качество предоставляемых услуг электросвязи и дало возможность существенно расширить спектр предоставляемых услуг.
	В Рогачевском узле электросвязи первый абонент по технологии GPON был подключен 28 января 2015 года.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

